# Game Discussion [3/6/11]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chicago at Miami 1:00 PM *ABC*
LA Lakers at San Antonio 3:30 PM *ABC *
Washington at Detroit 6:00 PM 
Golden State at Philadelphia 6:00 PM 
New York at Atlanta 6:30 PM *ESPN*
New Orleans at Cleveland 6:30 PM 
Phoenix at Oklahoma City 7:00 PM 
Memphis at Dallas 7:30 PM 
Boston at Milwaukee 9:00 PM *ESPN*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Some huge games today. Lakers cannot lose to the Spurs again.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Go Bulls!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Heat fans are really thin...Almost invisible


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

why wasnt dampier suspended for that vicious shove on tony parker?


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Good ABC lineup (minus the fact that they're on ABC), when the NBA scheduled these I don't think they expected the Heat and Lakers to be the teams that needed to make a statement in these games. 

The Lakers can beat the Spurs, but I don't know if there "We'll play defense in the 2nd half" rationale will work on the Spurs so it'll come down to effort.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Bosh trying to force things early on.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

95% of superstars are playing today. Top 6 teams are also playing.

West has Spurs, Lakers, Mavs, Thunder ...
East has Celtics, Bulls, Heat ...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Game Discussion [3/06/11]*

Bosh starts off 1-4. Another 1-18 performance?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Are these guys pronouncing the "th" in Thibodeau? Does he say it like that?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Are these guys pronouncing the "th" in Thibodeau? Does he say it like that?


Just wait til we start hearing about "Mano" Ginobili...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bosh with a rare block.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bulls offense = quite chilly.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls down 9 at the half like they were a week and a half ago.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Bulls down 9 at the half like they were a week and a half ago.


The Heat can blow 24 point leads your golden. 

At least I can't bash Bosh for this particular game he's actually playing aggressively oh my.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mario Chalmers could be the dumbest player in the NBA. All up and down the court they're telling him "foul to give, foul to give" and he took that to mean, don't foul let Rose get where he wants, and then touch foul him for the 3 point play...

Swear to god sometimes.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose makes Wade and Lebron eat some ****


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Rose taking over!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Rose isn't afraid of anybody.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here comes the CHoKE Show.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat Lets Go Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HELL Heat > Los'ah Bulls


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LMAO LeBron double dribbled


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah and 1!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd take the Bulls over the Heat in the 2nd round, especially if the Bulls got the 2nd seed. 

Just a much tougher TEAM.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Noah is killing the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyaaaaaaaaaane Wade


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

How much is Dampier gonna get away with?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao Mike Miller is garbage.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike Miller bricks two open threes....you got to make those.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wade again struggling against good teams. He is the key to their success. He has had a lot of stinker games against the best teams in the league. 5-12 FG so far today only 11 points. 6 turnovers.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls only down 1


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

dampier should have been suspended after the spurs game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rose finishes around the basket as well as any guard I've ever seen.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

boozer not playing well lately


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao at Boozer, how do blow that?


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Wheres Marv Albert, been some great plays and these announcers just aren't exciting.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

time to unleash kyle korver and ömer asik.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> Lmao at Boozer, how do blow that?


Wait til the playoffs... if you really wanna see Boozer blow.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heated said:


> Wait til the playoffs... if you really wanna see Boozer blow.


I am a Laker fan, I have seen him do this against us plenty of times.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

DunkMaster said:


> Wheres Marv Albert, been some great plays and these announcers just aren't exciting.


i miss him too. the last time i've seen him was at the all star game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade's house, Lebron's Kingdom, Bosh's pit, Rose's toilet


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose made my jaw drop on that play. Kid is sick.

Let's go Bulls!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Wade's house, Lebron's Kingdom, Bosh's pit, Rose's toilet


Rose's nuts; your mouth.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bibby is so ****ing awful.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Let's go BULLS


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tie ballgame.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love this Bulls team.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls lead!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh ****, the Foreign FLOP


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Miami on its way to a 4 game losing streak. I love it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

And Chicago has the lead......


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Those fouls gonna be big down the stretch.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Heated said:


> Oh ****, the Foreign FLOP


Never as good as the Bosh flop


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicago isn't scared of anyone. They're not going to win it all, but god damnit they're going to go down fighting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heated said:


> Rose's nuts; your mouth.


Says the biggest nut hugger of the Heat lol. Classic.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Heated said:


> Oh ****, the Foreign FLOP


i take it you didn't watch bosh in the last meeting against the bulls


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

3rd team foul on the heat already.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Chicago isn't scared of anyone. They're not going to win it all, but god damnit they're going to go down fighting.


miami needs this game more than the bulls do. Bulls have proven they can beat the elite, and have the tie breaker. Miami has none.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, Z looks like he is a million years old out there.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> Damn, Z looks like he is a million years old out there.


That's because he actually is


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Says the biggest nut hugger of the Heat lol. Classic.


What is that a compliment? I don't get many of those round here, tanks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It begins. Another Heat collapse in progress. Stay tuned for post game comments about process, and how they need to stop talking and just do it...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

29-15 Bulls since the half. Choke choke choke.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez the fans in the crowd really want this one. I don't blame them. HEAT have been embarrassing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mike Miller has been negative contribution today.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose ****ting on fools.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet move by Wade.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow Wade


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heated said:


> *What is that a compliment?* I don't get many of those round here, tanks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> I love this Bulls team.


As a Celtics fan, I'm happy they didn't pull off the Mayo trade that was brewing, but once this season's over I hope they can add a starting two-guard, Chicago-Miami could be an awesome rivalry for the next five years.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

what a play by wade


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Asik with his best Bosh impersonation


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Super flop.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that was a flop by asik


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Air Ball Air Ball


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogg said:


> As a Celtics fan, I'm happy they didn't pull off the Mayo trade that was brewing, but once this season's over I hope they can add a starting two-guard, Chicago-Miami could be an awesome rivalry for the next five years.


Coming from a Lakers fan I agree.

Lol airball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> It begins. Another Heat collapse in progress. Stay tuned for post game comments about process, and how they need to stop talking and just do it...


Don't forget "Chris Bosh on the verge of tears".


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Heat, back to the old 1 pass and go.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This could be a huge statement game for the Lakers.

Can't believe the Bulls let that go. Stupid.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Boozer!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

haha what?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade just raped Boozer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn Boozer just got owned.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeChoke.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy **** Rose is incredible in the open court.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hubie you're senile there was no foul.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami short-changed on a couple straight call/no-calls there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Woah! The game is tight and the Heat are resorting to isolation ball in the final minutes? I mean, they've tried this in all their lost close games, but I thought if they tried it just one more time it would work.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** WADE


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet pass Wade.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade yelling at Miller for not being 7 feet tall


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Derrick Mother ****ing Rose!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the hell is my brown paper bag I've got tix to a game next week.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Mvp!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami is in their own head. This is the Spurs circa 2003 all over again. They know how to get 10-20 point leads, but they know how to give them up just as easily.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

17 points for 17 shots for Wade coupled in with seven turnovers. Kid's choking, again. Get out of here with that first team talk.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG, go BULLS


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rose 

so good


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Miami is in their own head. This is the Spurs circa 2003 all over again. They know how to get 10-20 point leads, but they know how to give them up just as easily.


and the problem is that everything this miami team does is magnified 10 times.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Heat have 27 points in the 2nd half


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bull**** call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Despite the out come of this game, I give Rose my mvp vote.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Deng with a big bucket.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Deng just willed that in there.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

korver needs to drop some threes on them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller the Heat Killer.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Miller building a brick house today


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Couple of bad plays by Rose.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesus; tie game. Didn't see this coming.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami moving the ball around to get a good shot. Tie game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

feck


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao at Bosh's dinosaur scream. Wonder how hard he's gonna slam the ball this time after they drop a close game to a potential playoff opponent. Big shot by Mario though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I completely forgot about Bosh, has he even been in the game during the fourth quarter? He's invisible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Heat can hit a three every now and then. Who knew?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

nice ball movement by miami


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Miller building a brick house today


Chicago should play that song over the soundsystem whenever Miller enters the game during the playoffs.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

great game, win or lose...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that pick and pop with wade and james is impossible to defend. I dont know why they dont go to that more often


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

C'mon!!! Ughh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Super Mario again!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

heat gonna win this one...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

C'mon Deng make these


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Heat did a fantastic job of denying Rose the ball.

Deng needs to hit these.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The eastern playoffs is going to be nuts.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

c'mon deng


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

If Deng makes the 2nd, Wade gets last shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmao at this bull****.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Yessssss


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow the Bulls got lucky.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Nm...if Bulls go up one, Bron gonna barrel his way into the lane


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's get a stop Chicago!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls lead! Yes!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

wow


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Dangggggggg


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I hate the Heat, but they may have just gotten robbed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I feel like ive just been anally violated by the refs. Let the players decide the ****ing game. of course their gonna bang on the last rebound.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Officials taking the steam out of a great finish.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm sweating like crazy, this is tense!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

eugh


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heat can't close for ****.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls sweep!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

damn......


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great game.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Bron-Bron...anti-clutch. Give Wade the damn ball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stop with the Lebron isos. Wade is the closer.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

You know, I thought Noah fouled Lebron on that last play, but when they showed the view from the baseline Lebron's stiff-arm kept him from making any body contact. Great finish.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

miami sweeped int he season series again


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heated said:


> Lol


Your team had two shots to win the game and they couldn't finish.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those were the right calls.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The excuse a week and a half ago was that Miami was fine since Bosh won't go 1-18 again. Well he didn't and they still lost, what's today's excuse?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rose is a good dude.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Can people please stop calling LeBron the best closer in the leauge? His team is arguably the worst team in the league at finishing games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> The excuse a week and a half ago was that Miami was fine since Bosh won't go 1-18 again. Well he didn't and they still lost, what's today's excuse?


They lost to a better team?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Rose is a good dude.


Agreed; he's so humble, even in a huge win.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> The excuse a week and a half ago was that Miami was fine since Bosh won't go 1-18 again. Well he didn't and they still lost, what's today's excuse?


We're ****.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Can people please stop calling LeBron the best closer in the leauge? His team is arguably the worst team in the league at finishing games.


It's not arguable. They lose basically every close game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. This Heat team just isn't very good. Terrific performance by Rose, the MVP, and the Bulls.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Great D by Noah on LeBron on that last play.

Wish I didn't have to see the refs make that weak call on Miller that gave Deng 2 more FTs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

How to beat the Heat: Let them do whatever they want in the first half. Tighten defense in third quarter to close the gap. In the fourth, shut down the lane !

What's the use in having shooters like Miller and Bibby if they will never see the ball when it counts ???


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Can people please stop calling LeBron the best closer in the leauge? His team is arguably the worst team in the league at finishing games.


Yeah, it's probably Rose or Ginobili for best closers. Those guys are fearless.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Man I'm hoping Chicago and Miami play each other in the second round now. They can't help but make each game close.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If you watch that last play, Derrick Rose hindered James by getting a piece of the ball when James went up for the lay up. Great win by Chicago, and how about that MVP candidate D Rose ?!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Now for the headliner...let's get it, SA!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, it's probably Rose or Ginobili for best closers. Those guys are fearless.


Throw in Anthony, Bryant, and Nash as well.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Now for the Lakers, the other team that can't beat the good teams. Lakers need this game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Didn't that last play look a lot like Cleveland last year ? LeBron at the top of the key trying to drive ?? Can't he run any other play ?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bynum needs to stay aggrssive. He's too big for San Antonio.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> They lost to a better team?


All three losses came down to last minute shots...but the Heat lose almost every game like that.

It is almost comical how the Heats games have been playing out. Every game--> out to a double-digit lead in the first half, comfortably in control, go cold in the 2nd half, other teams comes back, takes 2-3 score lead, the Heat reignite the hope by tying it up or taking a brief lead. Other team scores. Heat have chance to win--> no dice.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

VanillaPrice said:


> Bynum needs to stay aggrssive. He's too big for San Antonio.


Lakers need to force-feed him and Gasol...they got away from that the last two games


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Now for the Lakers, the other team that can't beat the good teams. Lakers need this game.


Maybe not as much as the Heat needed it today, but this game is critical.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

23AJ said:


> If you watch that last play, Derrick Rose hindered James by getting a piece of the ball when James went up for the lay up. Great win by Chicago, and how about that MVP candidate D Rose ?!


That was a risky swipe considering he might have gotten called for the foul but it definately hindered Lebron's shot. Wade probably could have driven to the hoop if he had any idea how much time was on the clock at the end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a feeling Spurs win today and sweep the Lakers in the regular season.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

And offensive rebounds already an issue today


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PistonHonda said:


> Great D by Noah on LeBron on that last play.
> 
> Wish I didn't have to see the refs make that weak call on Miller that gave Deng 2 more FTs.


Miller basically fell on his leg. I don't think the refs would have made the call if, say, he just threw a shoulder into him, but when you basically pull the guy to the floor that's a tough no-call.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Parker has no respect for Fisher's defense


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

LA68 said:


> How to beat the Heat: Let them do whatever they want in the first half. Tighten defense in third quarter to close the gap. In the fourth, shut down the lane !
> 
> What's the use in having shooters like Miller and Bibby if they will never see the ball when it counts ???


Miller 0-4 from 3-point range.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, it's probably Rose or Ginobili for best closers. Those guys are fearless.


The same Rose who airballed that jumper after waving off Tom Thibodeau?

Not a Kobe fan, but he is ahead of Rose on my list. Agree with Ginobili.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

VBM said:


> Lakers need to force-feed him and Gasol...they got away from that the last two games


True. Our advantage down low is a bigger deal against you guys than against any other contender.

Fisher for 333


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pinball said:


> That was a risky swipe considering he might have gotten called for the foul but it definately hindered Lebron's shot. Wade probably could have driven to the hoop if he had any idea how much time was on the clock at the end.


Yeah, Wade was looking for the ball, he didn't see where it initially went off the rim/backboard on the miss. If he had seen the projection of the ball right away I think he would of drove down the baseline and probably would of made the basket. At any rate, D Rose and these Bulls might just represent the East in the NBA Finals this year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Parker is killing us early.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Great start for TP


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I really like this Spurs team, but **** are they strong enough inside?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

San Antonio Spurs most underrated 51 win team in a very long time. Wouldn't be shocked at all if this team wins another championship.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to keep on hitting Parker when he gets in the lane and make him a jumpshooter. That, feed the bigs, and have Kobe do his thing and we should win this game.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Jefferson effed up the opportunity to gain some early momentum with that TO on the fastbreak. Lakers looking strong to start the game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to keep on hitting Parker when he gets in the lane and make him a jumpshooter. That, feed the bigs, and have Kobe do his thing and we should win this game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need to keep on hitting Parker when he gets in the lane and make him a jumpshooter. That, feed the bigs, and have Kobe do his thing and we should win this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

AirJay said:


> All three losses came down to last minute shots...but the Heat lose almost every game like that.
> 
> It is almost comical how the Heats games have been playing out. Every game--> out to a double-digit lead in the first half, comfortably in control, go cold in the 2nd half, other teams comes back, takes 2-3 score lead, the Heat reignite the hope by tying it up or taking a brief lead. Other team scores. Heat have chance to win--> no dice.


The Heat are on the verge of being a juggernaut, but this issue with finishing games is a real concern. Average to good teams don't build double digit leads every game. That takes a team that is doing a lot of things right. It's just a matter of if and when they can patch up their ability to finish games. Again, it reminds me of the Spurs back at the beginning of the 2000s. They routinely built big leads, and like clockwork, they blew them. It kept happening, and it got to the point where it was in their head. 

They will be a scary team once they patch that up, and I feel like that's a very correctable issue. Until then though, Chicago (among other teams) is the better team. On March 6th, Chicago is better than Miami. Whether or not that will change in 2 months is anyones guess.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Way to work, DB


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nine point lead early. Nice.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Artest for 333


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Needed that, Bonner


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The Heat are on the verge of being a juggernaut, but this issue with finishing games is a real concern. Average to good teams don't build double digit leads every game. That takes a team that is doing a lot of things right. It's just a matter of if and when they can patch up their ability to finish games. Again, it reminds me of the Spurs back at the beginning of the 2000s. They routinely built big leads, and like clockwork, they blew them. It kept happening, and it got to the point where it was in their head.
> 
> They will be a scary team once they patch that up, and I feel like that's a very correctable issue. Until then though, Chicago (among other teams) is the better team. On March 6th, Chicago is better than Miami. Whether or not that will change in 2 months is anyones guess.


I have no faith in this current team. I doubt they advance to the ECF and they will not get to the NBA Finals unless something drastically changes.

This summer either a shift of personnel or a coaching change will be necessary before this team is completely mentally mind-f***** (if that has not happened already).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LA off to a good start.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe with the offensive board and the lay in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's killing it after missing his first three.

Lakers dominating early. Good to see.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Duncan nonexistent out there so far


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lakers baby!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bynum controlling that paint finally ! If the Spurs can't drive and kick, they are a different team. 

Funny watching Kobe stand sideways guarding Manu forcing him to his left. I wonder why every team doesn't do that ??


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
Erik Spoelstra: "There are a couple of guys crying there in the locker room."
2 minutes ago


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

P to the Wee said:


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra: "There are a couple of guys crying there in the locker room."
> 2 minutes ago


Damn this team has no mental fortitude.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Get RJ out of there...they need to make kobe work on defense


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ass whoopin'.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

As if the Spurs aren't getting spanked enough. Do the refs really have to let Shannon get away with a travel on that dunk?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Hill you jackass


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

You know its bad when Duncan is playing the post. He hasn't done that in years.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright...damage control time. Gotta get it down to 10 by halftime.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

P to the Wee said:


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra: "There are a couple of guys crying there in the locker room."
> 2 minutes ago


Called that one about an hour ago. It's things like that that make the fact they threw themselves a concert in place of an introductory press conference delicious. The Heatles indeed.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shannon Brown came from the side, that was basically an ingame freethrow distance dunk, someone make a gif of that.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> Damn this team has no mental fortitude.


No chemistry, no coaching, no game plan, no set plays, no... but, lot's of hype !!

How's that ESPN Heat index going these days ???


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LA hasn't looked this good in a long ****ing time......


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

You know things are going good when Pau nails a three.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Gary Neal...there you go


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Antennas are up today for the Lakers. They're hitting everything and executing.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Beatdown in progress...get your mind right, SA


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra: "There are a couple of guys crying there in the locker room."
> 2 minutes ago


spoelstra is a fool, why would he tell that to the press and make his players look like wimps?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: that team is soft. Soft as pudding.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol foul


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers with 50 points in 18 minutes.

Unbelievable.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i've never witnessed the spurs getting abused like this.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jesus Christ.......


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> spoelstra is a fool, why would he tell that to the press and make his players look like wimps?


Fool isn't nearly a strong enough word.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Spurs grabbing rebounds...almost forgot what that looked like


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

My God did the Spurs have to work for that and1! Five rebounds I believe before they finally got the ball to go in.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BenDengGo said:


> spoelstra is a fool, why would he tell that to the press and make his players look like wimps?


Ask Laker fans how that worked with Pau. The team went into the season completely in love with themselves, there's something to be said for a "through the fire" approach. At any rate, they aren't going to become a tough team by being coddled.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> spoelstra is a fool, why would he tell that to the press and make his players look like wimps?


Because he is too young for this job. He doesn't have the maturity, wisdom or life experience he needs. 

Being head coach is not about X's and O's, your assistants take care of that. He has to be almost a fatherly figure, motivator, respected. Someone you know has your back. 

Now, any one of those players could be the one's crying. We didn't need to know that. Its only the regular season. What will they do if the lose a playoff game ??

Did they really think this would be easy in Miami ??


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Apparently thats not what he said


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol Artest flexin...Spurs get some points on the possession at least


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

AirJay said:


> Miller 0-4 from 3-point range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose has hit big basket after big basket this year. Anyone who has watched more than a handful of Chicago games will tell you that.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn....this is getting ugly.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Someone needs to pick up a technical. Make this interesting. Popovich isn't that type of coach though. He'll probably sit his starters in the 2nd half.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Lakers are too old, they can't compete with the top teams in the NBA anymore


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well there it is.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

LA68 said:


> Did they really think this would be easy in Miami ??


Yes.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> Lakers are too old, they can't compete with the top teams in the NBA anymore


Cosa, you're still alive?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe going beast mode on the Spurs just like in the Lakers 1st 3 peat.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kobe going in Mamba mode.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol Novak sighting


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Asik vs. Bynum matchup is going to be epic.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Miller basically fell on his leg. I don't think the refs would have made the call if, say, he just threw a shoulder into him, but when you basically pull the guy to the floor that's a tough no-call.


Well if he fell on his leg then the right call was made, but I didn't see that on the replay.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PistonHonda said:


> Well if he fell on his leg then the right call was made, but I didn't see that on the replay.


I could be wrong, I thought that was what I saw though. Basically, I don't think it was the contact that got the foul called, but the fact that it caused him to fall. The same contact that leads to him stumbling but staying on his feet doesn't get called.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The Asik vs. Bynum matchup is going to be epic.


:laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

So when does Popovich pull his starters? Any predictions? I say if it's still a 20+ point lead with 3 minutes to go in the 3rd, he'll pull them for the day.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, the Lakers aren't going to have another 65-point half against this team, so let's just see if they can play smart the rest of the way and not let S.A. back into it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

as long as they play decent defense and score 20 points per quarter, this game is done.

everyone was saying the lakers couldn't handle the spurs.. i thought about it and felt that the spurs couldn't handle the lakers (at least when they're in playoff mode). tim duncan is going to be a nonfactor with 2 7 footers draped on him, and although ginobili and parker are going to get theirs, bynum and artest won't make it easy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> So when does Popovich pull his starters? Any predictions? I say if it's still a 20+ point lead with 3 minutes to go in the 3rd, he'll pull them for the day.


No way.

Where have you been? A 20-point deficit at home with 15 minutes to go is certainly doable.

This is the freakin' NBA.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron said:


> Well, the Lakers aren't going to have another 65-point half against this team, so let's just see if they can play smart the rest of the way and not let S.A. back into it.


Wouldn't worry about that Ron. You'll get the starters for 5 min, then it'll be the Neal/Anderson/Splitter show the rest of the way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so, so happy that we're kicking the Spurs' asses.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

I would wager money on Bosh being one of the criers. Wade probably yelling at everyone, lashing out after his own poor performance. Lebron could go either way.

Maybe Miller was the other one?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Spurs have no plan B

If their "drive and kick" game doesn't work. Their done. 

Who is their defensive stopper btw ??? Where is Bruce Bowen when you need him hahaha !!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't think LeBron is a crybaby.

The Velociraptor most certainly is, tho.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

AirJay said:


> I would wager money on Bosh being one of the criers. Wade probably yelling at everyone, lashing out after his own poor performance. Lebron could go either way.
> 
> Maybe Miller was the other one?


My money is on Dampier :laugh:

Oh wait, he would have to "care" to cry.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ESPN: Lakers ordered 3 gallons of Tiger Blood before today's game. Came out chanting "winning" from the locker room.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: @ Artest.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh man, that guy got it good. I'm glad that wasn't coffee.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> "We have guys who can close," Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau said.


HAHA!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

artest runied that armani shirt...haha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dude, that was COFFEE. If that was scorching hot, good grief.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bob certainly got his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well is someone going to finally admit what Memphis, Minnesota and Washington fans said for the past three years. Mike Miller is done. This guy is no longer a good player.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This game is absolutely unwatchable now...7-5 Lakers in the third quarter with 7½ minutes gone and Bob from San Antonio is getting more airtime than Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> This game is absolutely unwatchable now...7-5 Lakers in the third quarter with 7½ minutes gone and Bob from San Antonio is getting more airtime than Kobe.


If that was a .gif, I could watch that over and over.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

George Hill called for a foul for standing too close to Kobe as he went on a fast break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP chants for Kobe in San Antonio?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> No way.
> 
> Where have you been? A 20-point deficit at home with 15 minutes to go is certainly doable.
> 
> This is the freakin' NBA.


6:05 Ginobili Substitution replaced by Hill 
6:05 Duncan Substitution replaced by Splitter 

Parker out too now. Popovich pulled the trigger earlier than I thought he would.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 6:05 Ginobili Substitution replaced by Hill
> 6:05 Duncan Substitution replaced by Splitter
> 
> Parker out too now. Popovich pulled the trigger earlier than I thought he would.


Yeah, well, S.A. had their chances as the Lakers came out cold in this quarter but S.A. was colder, so that's it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is easily the best the Lakers have looked all season. Gotta continue it Tuesday in Atlanta.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> George Hill called for a foul for standing too close to Kobe as he went on a fast break.


Looks like he got him on the foot with his foot to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Matt Barnes get some minutes today, too. Glad he's ready to go as we're down to the final stretch of the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The lakers are out scoring the Spurs 14-13 in the 3rd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Spurs have 52 points through 36 minutes. Wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugly 3rd quarter for the most part - Lakers hold Spurs to 13 points in a quarter for the 2nd time today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We've held the Spurs to 52 points after 3 qtrs played. Dominant defense by the Lakers today.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Spurs with some poor shot selection, really.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers in danger of not making 100 points in the game after scoring 65 in the first half, but it doesn't matter because the Spurs are shooting so poorly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> Lakers in danger of not making 100 points in the game after scoring 65 in the first half, but it doesn't matter because the Spurs are shooting so poorly.


Pretty hard when you "win" a quarter 16-15.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Steve Blake has become a huge disappointment...Lakers still have a major problem at the 1.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the spurs shot horribly.. some of it was laker defense, but a big part of it was them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Steve Blake has become a huge disappointment...Lakers still have a major problem at the 1.


Not in the playoffs. That's Derek Fisher time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Mark Jackson with the classic:

"I don't think Miami needed a Bibby, they needed a bib...stop the crying and get it done!"

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Mark Jackson with the classic:
> 
> "I don't think Miami needed a Bibby, they needed a bib...stop the crying and get it done!"
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah, that was rather amusing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't understand why Phil is still playing guys like Gasol and Bynum.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

afobisme said:


> the spurs shot horribly.. some of it was laker defense, but a big part of it was them.


I don't know. L.A. guarded the three beautifully. Or at least compared to Miami they did.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I don't understand why Phil is still playing guys like Gasol and Bynum.


You and me both. Really,he should get Odom out of there as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> You and me both. Really,he should get Odom out of there as well.


Wow. I just noticed Odom was still there too. Sure the Spurs scrubs cut it to 20, but there's not enough time for Spurs to make any actual threat.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe because its now a 20-point game instead of 30?

Blake is really beginning to piss me off. Not only can't he make a shot, he can't run the clock either. I would get him out of there and put in Devin Ebanks in street clothes.

Hell, I would put Magic in there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And now Bryant and Fisher are back in. Is Phil really that scared of Steve Novak?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Good for Phil.

What an Indictment on Blake, putting Fisher and Kobe back in.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win for LA today.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

has lebron a clause in his contract, that states he's getting dibs on game winning shots?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome victory. I knew we would come out ready to go this time, but did not think we would come out and blow them out like this.

Goodbye San Antonio home winning streak.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> And now Bryant and Fisher are back in. Is Phil really that scared of Steve Novak?


Just trying to stem the tide...they will come out again in a couple of minutes.

But Blake didn't run the offense and he pays for it.

Phil has done this before to make a statement to certain players, like Blake and Barnes in their crappy fourth quarter today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Just trying to stem the tide...they will come out again in a couple of minutes.
> 
> But Blake didn't run the offense and he pays for it.
> 
> Phil has done this before to make a statement to certain players, like Blake and Barnes in their crappy fourth quarter today.


Can't really blame Barnes. It's his first game back after missing 26 or 27 in a row.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Blair
Neal
Novak
Splitter
Anderson

Maybe San Antonio should have used this lineup the whole game? They were actually holding their own against the Lakers' starters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> And now Bryant and Fisher are back in. Is Phil really that scared of Steve Novak?


Not scared, sending a message. Either to the Spurs, Lakers or both. We won't know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not scared, sending a message. Either to the Spurs, Lakers or both. We won't know.


2nd unit. Kobe just said it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Can't really blame Barnes. It's his first game back after missing 26 or 27 in a row.


Not that he wasn't making shots, but that he played stupid.

You don't shoot the ball with 22 seconds left on the clock. You just don't. He did it more than once.

Kobe just confirmed that it was a message that was sent to the second unit.

It's the point I made above...he's done it before. Phil is a freakin' genius.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> 2nd unit. Kobe just said it.


Hard to send a message when the first unit doesn't play much better.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not scared, sending a message. Either to the Spurs, Lakers or both. We won't know.


Django brother, you already knew the answer. Of course the message was sent to Blake and Barnes. It's Phil, baby.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing Wade sounds bitter as hell.

"The world is better, the Heat are losing games now."

What a bitter pussy. Jesus.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Hard to send a message when the first unit doesn't play much better.


Gee, they got a 20-point deficit back up to 24 and then when they went out again and put stupid Blake in, it got all they way down to 16.

Pretty good message, if you ask me.

The first unit also got the lead up to 32 in the third, so I have no idea what you are babbling about.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> ****ing Wade sounds bitter as hell.
> 
> "The world is better, the Heat are losing games now."
> 
> What a bitter pussy. Jesus.


Agreed. Too much whine. They need to just be accountable and work to correct these errors. Their issues are not that hard to fix. They are 95% of the way there (as their roster is currently constructed).


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Spurs fans will make excuses and try to spin this, as they always do with LA. Bottom line you got put on your ass in the 1st quarter and as Tim Duncan would say: "GAME OVER". Better get thatass in line if you think you're ready to go 7 with the champs. That pretty record won't save you and this game was just to serve notice that game 1 of a potential WCF in San Antonio doesn't mean a gotdam thing.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Ron said:


> ****ing Wade sounds bitter as hell.
> 
> "The world is better, the Heat are losing games now."
> 
> What a bitter pussy. Jesus.


Funny cuz Wade had his chest stuck out in the preseason, welcoming the "haters". Wade and James need muzzles, and Bron's twitter account should be closed. ALL TALK.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Heard there were soldiers in the locker room crying.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm waiting for a couple of idiots to start claiming that Spoelstra needs to be fired again. Funny you don't hear those pleas when they win ten straight. He must be some type of bipolar coach, going from good to bad spoardically.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently its real..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BeeGee said:


> this game was just to serve notice that game 1 of a potential WCF in San Antonio doesn't mean a gotdam thing.


And what did LA's first two games against the Spurs serve for?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> And what did LA's first two games against the Spurs serve for?


Buildup for today's beatdown. eace:


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

It's impossible to feel sorry for this Miami team. It looks like everything has gotten into their heads now, and it's starting to show.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently its real..


Let's not get carried away. It's one game.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Let's not get carried away. It's one game.


They have won seven straight though......


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BeeGee said:


> Buildup for today's beatdown. eace:


Wow, LA must have been building up the whole season for this game


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sounds like someone is getting just a wee bit worried.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Wow, LA must have been building up the whole season for this game


Nah, it's just time to let these hoes know..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Knicks look good early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm waiting for a couple of idiots to start claiming that Spoelstra needs to be fired again. Funny you don't hear those pleas when they win ten straight. He must be some type of bipolar coach, going from good to bad spoardically.


I don't think it's the coach. Coach can't make you box out on a free throw, or not throw the ball away 16 times--many unforced...

Whenever they've executed Spoelstra's vision they've done well. But right now whenever the going gets tough, they abandon the plan and start playing hero ball, which ****severythingup.

Plus you can't change horses mid stream this late in the season. And Spoelstra says exactly what Pat Riley would say. I mean he's basically Pat Riley's protege.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Plus you can't change horses mid stream this late in the season. And Spoelstra says exactly what Pat Riley would say. I mean he's basically Pat Riley's protege.


My only problem with Spoelstra is that he is too nice. He might say what Riley would say, but Riley would make you feel like your children were in danger if you didn't listen. 

Spoelstra isn't the problem though. It's a players problem right now. They're in their own heads and it's become psychological.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ron said:


> Sounds like someone is getting just a wee bit worried.


Are you referring to me? Everyone knows the Spurs can't match up with LA's height, even homer Spurs fans. I just found BeeGee's selective memory humorous.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Are you referring to me? Everyone knows the Spurs can't match up with LA's height, even homer Spurs fans. I just found BeeGee's selective memory humorous.


I would say that the Spurs just didn't show up today.

Lakers got blown out of the first game because they had a horrible second half.

If the Lakers had boxed out on that last play, they would have won that game.

So, will this series go 7, if they do indeed meet? Perhaps.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> *I would say that the Spurs just didn't show up today.*
> 
> Lakers got blown out of the first game because they had a horrible second half.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said prior to the game it wasn't a must win game for the Spurs, this was a game the Lakers needed to have.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently its real..


You should 'shop up a Miami Heat panic switch as well, in the spirit of today.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I just found BeeGee's selective memory humorous.


Not sure what you mean by "selective memory". I remember the 97-82 beatdown y'all gave us, and I remember the McDyess tip-in. But it's March and there's less than 20 games remaining. This was the game of the day, at prime Sunday time, so it was a big game no matter how many people wanna claim it wasn't for the Spurs. The next game at L.A. will be even bigger.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> My only problem with Spoelstra is that he is too nice. He might say what Riley would say, but Riley would make you feel like your children were in danger if you didn't listen.
> 
> Spoelstra isn't the problem though. It's a players problem right now. They're in their own heads and it's become psychological.


This team has Chris Webber syndrome.

Lebron has the CWebb circa 2002 WCF Game 7 face now every time in a close game. They really need a tight victory, a buzzer-beater, or a game-winner of some sort in this stretch. Then they can relax and start playing ball so they can get thumped by Boston in the ECF.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

OKC'S big man depth is impressive.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

James Harden has played really well since the All-Star break. Averaging 17ppg in those 6 games. Off to a good start again tonight. They'll need his scoring with Green gone.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chris paul being taken off on a stretcher. It didnt look all that bad but they immobilized his neck and stuff, hopefully just precautionary stuff.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah it really looked like a rather routine head bump, but Ive had those and sometimes you just get hit directly in a spot and it hurts like hell. I had just finished doggin him out a little in the CP3 vs Derrick Rose thread damn...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope CP3 is ok. Sounded serious.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am sick of watching Robin Lopez play


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hopefully it was just a stinger, looked painful and he'll prolly have a hell of a headache but if lucky maybe he'll just sit out a game or two


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> I am sick of watching Robin Lopez play


Not even watching but I agree.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ibaka has embarrassed all the Suns big men tonight. Just blocking all their weak **** left right and center.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The Hawks have absolutely zero heart.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Statement game. Lakers need to crush Miami on thursday and all will be forgiven.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

BeeGee said:


> Spurs fans will make excuses and try to spin this, as they always do with LA. Bottom line you got put on your ass in the 1st quarter and as Tim Duncan would say: "GAME OVER". Better get thatass in line if you think you're ready to go 7 with the champs. That pretty record won't save you and this game was just to serve notice that game 1 of a potential WCF in San Antonio doesn't mean a gotdam thing.


when did Tim Duncan say that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JT said:


> when did Tim Duncan say that?


First quarter of the Heat/Spurs game on Friday night. 

Hope CP3 is okay. 

Andre Iguodala with back to back triple-doubles.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

JT said:


> when did Tim Duncan say that?


He said it to Jefferson about who was the better three point shooter between Bonner and Neal. Not directed at Miami.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Knicks looked good out there tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter drills a triple to tie things up in OKC.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime in OKC. Third OT game for Phoenix on their road trip. 

Oh, and also, go Grizzlies! Beat the Mavs!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Durant playing his worst game of the season. 

Meanwhile, Harden is having another fantastic game. 26 pts, 6 rebs, 4 asts. This Green trade has opened the door to step into a more active scoring role.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Memphis ball, down 1 with 32 seconds left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter chokes from the free throw line. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shane Battier gives Memphis the lead with 14 seconds left to beat the shot clock buzzer!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Vince has lost it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash misses a 3 and that'll do it. Big win for OKC.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Dirk drills a jumper with 3.1 seconds left.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns down by 2 and Vince misses 2 out of 3 free throws. What's the opposite of ice water? That's what Carter has in his veins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Zach Randolph!!


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

47-14


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston looks like they're playing around at practise tonight. This looks like another where they'll screw around for 45 minutes before putting on a last minute burst.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, Memphis.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Basel said:


> Zach Randolph!!


Dallas makes these games so difficult...smh. Give credit to Memphis.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Going off of memory, it seems like Memphis has done pretty well against the top teams in the league this year. They're a pretty good team.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dammit just as I was ****ting bricks with the Thunder/Suns and thinking the Mavs had wrapped things up, I tune in just in time to see Zbo stick the Mavs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Going off of memory, it seems like Memphis has done pretty well against the top teams in the league this year. They're a pretty good team.


I don't think they're getting out of the first round, but they are going to be a pain in the ass for whatever team draws them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Memphis has beaten Dallas 3/4 times this season.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Memphis is a good team and all, but Dallas had this game and let them back in as they often do w/ teams. Even in the games they win they tend to run off to a huge lead, let a team back in, and then out-execute them in the final few minutes to scratch and claw a victory.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sweet, lakers will just have to beat the mavs twice to tie with them for 2nd place.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

If the Lakers beat the Mavericks twice, they'd be a full game ahead, they're only a game behind now after today's games, although Dallas has the head-to-head tiebreak.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pierce with some absolute circus shots tonight. He couldn't make some of these in a game of horse.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kbdullah said:


> If the Lakers beat the Mavericks twice, they'd be a full game ahead, they're only a game behind now after today's games, although Dallas has the head-to-head tiebreak.


more concerned with the loss column than the win column.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Murphy looks so rusty out there.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Amazing, six minutes left and Boston's still playing horse.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Green is talented, and tough as nails. This might turn into something good for Boston. I like Green on all the big powerful athletic 3's, and he's also a great mismatch to throw at most 4's on the offensive end. Very much like the Shard role in Orlando. Only tougher, better handle, and tough defender.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Jeff Green is talented, and tough as nails. This might turn into something good for Boston. I like Green on all the big powerful athletic 3's, and he's also a great mismatch to throw at most 4's on the offensive end. Very much like the Shard role in Orlando. Only tougher, better handle, and tough defender.


Yes, I was thinking about it today and he's as if the good Rashard Lewis was coming off the bench for us. A big SF or an athletic PF that can score on you in many ways. Not quite the shooter or pure scorer, but a superior playmaker and defender. As a defender, I'd call him pretty solid as of now -- great frame and athleticism, but the edge and awareness aren't what they could be. But I think in the next 21 regular season games the Celtics defensive tenacity and intelligence will wear off on him and he'll become quite the defender. I think when the time comes he'll be able to make LeBron work for his points, and be able to match up with the hybrid 4's (Bosh and Odom).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Roy Orbison is awesome. Someone needs to put together a funny edit of the Heat team this year with that song playing.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Basel said:


>





Ron said:


>


You guys are just too much :lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought this was funny:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Jeff Green is talented, and tough as nails. This might turn into something good for Boston. I like Green on all the big powerful athletic 3's, and he's also a great mismatch to throw at most 4's on the offensive end. Very much like the Shard role in Orlando. Only tougher, better handle, and tough defender.



If you watched Okc at all, Green always performed well at SF.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron said:


>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy crap the Suns got jobbed by the refs last night! 47-14 free throw advantage?!? HOW THE CRAP DOES THAT HAPPEN? Oh yeah, and way to choke Carter. I'm really happy for you. Great defense by Hill all night on Durant though. I am continually impressed with Hill. I really wish we could have seen his prime.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> I really wish we could have seen his prime.


it was a fantastic 5 minutes


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> Holy crap the Suns got jobbed by the refs last night! 47-14 free throw advantage?!? HOW THE CRAP DOES THAT HAPPEN?


It happens because Durant, Westbrook and Harden attack the basket and draw fouls. Those three alone combined for 39 of the 47 free throws.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It happens because Durant, Westbrook and Harden attack the basket and draw fouls. Those three alone combined for 39 of the 47 free throws.


Are you auditioning to be the next Marc Jackson?


----------

